# Show us ya hatchlings



## bohdi13 (Apr 12, 2013)

The season has gone by and I thought it would be nice to see some hatchling reptiles, so show us ya cute little reptilians!

Cheers, Bohdi.


----------



## Shotta (Apr 12, 2013)

hatchy coastal i recieved tonight


----------



## sharky (Apr 12, 2013)

Gorgeous Nilesh! How old?


----------



## nintendont (Apr 12, 2013)

i would like to see a pic of a clutch of hatched hypo coastal eggs. do the hypos look different to the normals as neonates...or do you only know after a few months?


----------



## skittles85 (Apr 12, 2013)

My little Murray Darling hatchie I picked up last month, fantastic feeder and handler (so far)


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 12, 2013)

*My BHP*

Nice snake everyone.

First one is the one I am getting at the end of the month (male) and the second is the one I have already (female)


----------



## PieBald (Apr 12, 2013)

I picked myself up 2 bredlis and 2 womas thus far into the year, will post picks once bredlis have settled!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 13, 2013)

Here's a couple I had hatch out this year, I won't show them all, for obvious reasons. But here's some samples of what hatched.

Black & White Jungles.


















Children's.













Jungle x Diamonds. (I didn't breed these, I incubated a clutch of eggs for someone and got to keep half the eggs).


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 13, 2013)

Some cute ones


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 13, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Some cute ones




I love the photo of the green on its perch. Great shot.


----------



## Tempest404 (Apr 13, 2013)

don't have a better photo on the pooter, will repost laters i guess  

coastal x diamond, i have 2 of. and hell they grow fast :O the little one in there's added a couple of inches since the photo


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 13, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> I love the photo of the green on its perch. Great shot.



Cheers, not bad for an iphone pic, huh?


----------



## Barrett (Apr 13, 2013)

I pick up this little guy at the end of the month (photo by Raptors Reptiles), Can't wait


----------



## Shotta (Apr 14, 2013)

sharkyy1o5 said:


> Gorgeous Nilesh! How old?



thanks roughly4-5 months old
he's even lighter in the flesh


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 14, 2013)

Barrett said:


> I pick up this little guy at the end of the month (photo by Raptors Reptiles), Can't wait



love all the photos and they are all awesome looking hatchies, love the hatchling GTP's and especially this albino darwin !


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 16, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Nice snake everyone.
> 
> First one is the one I am getting at the end of the month (male) and the second is the one I have already (female)



Very jealous, nice looking snakes you have there  Love BHP's.



Trimeresurus said:


> Some cute ones



Aww love the GTP 
So cute 
The Jungle is a really nice looker too


----------



## Barrett (Apr 17, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> love all the photos and they are all awesome looking hatchies, love the hatchling GTP's and especially this albino darwin !



Cheers, just paid the full amount on Monday. Can't wait to pick him up  Saw him at the Castle Hill expo and fell in love with him.


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (Apr 17, 2013)

i picked this little girl up last friday, cant wait till she's settled in and eating aye!


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (Apr 17, 2013)

her again
(photo's were taken before putting her into her new home)


----------



## DarkApe (Apr 17, 2013)

what crackers :lol:


----------



## Jessie_James (Apr 17, 2013)

My Albino Darwin and Jungle from SXR will be ready for pics this Friday following there settling in time.


----------



## burkey (Apr 17, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Some cute ones



Wow great snakes everyone, Trimeresurus, what is the bright yellow one, I think I just found my dream snake lol that lil guy is stunning!


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 17, 2013)

This is one from a pair of het darwins that I'm loving the patternless back-end on 




And here is a super caramel jag that I picxked up from the VHS expo


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 17, 2013)

burkey said:


> Wow great snakes everyone, Trimeresurus, what is the bright yellow one, I think I just found my dream snake lol that lil guy is stunning!




The bright yellow snake is a hatchling Green Tree Python, and a cracker at that!!! It's a shame that they don't stay yellow like that forever....


----------



## burkey (Apr 17, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> The bright yellow snake is a hatchling Green Tree Python, and a cracker at that!!! It's a shame that they don't stay yellow like that forever....



A"Green" tree python....... You know I gotta say, that might have been the last snake in the world I thought you were going to say..... And wow that just made me love them more..... Haha excuse my ignorance!


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 17, 2013)

burkey said:


> Wow great snakes everyone, Trimeresurus, what is the bright yellow one, I think I just found my dream snake lol that lil guy is stunning!



Yeah, it's a young green tree python. They don't stay that colour forever, (some localities can stay yellow) they eventually turn green and their pattern usually fades out and gets less pronounced. Still worthy of being a dream snake though, yellow or green they look amazing.


----------



## sd1981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Yeah, they're definitely on the list for a lot of herpers.... I would love one but I don't understand the full husbandry requirements to do the GTP justice...I may in the future get as much info and pick the brains of a heap of GTP keepers as I can, and then venture into keeping such a beautiful creature.... I'd rather do it right...


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 17, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> Yeah, they're definitely on the list for a lot of herpers.... I would love one but I don't understand the full husbandry requirements to do the GTP justice...I may in the future get as much info and pick the brains of a heap of GTP keepers as I can, and then venture into keeping such a beautiful creature.... I'd rather do it right...



Not advocating anyone going and buying one without doing plenty of research first, but GTPs aren't anywhere near as hard to look after as people make out. They just require extra hydration, if you give them plenty of fresh water, and give them a good spray every few days to lick off their scales or the walls, they go well.


----------



## Ambush (Apr 17, 2013)

Great snakes everyone.


----------



## M.Carinata (Apr 17, 2013)

Here's a few of mine:-


----------



## Barrett (Apr 17, 2013)

tankslapt said:


> This is one from a pair of het darwins that I'm loving the patternless back-end on



Wow, that is one awesome darwin, looks half albino!


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Apr 17, 2013)

M.Carinata said:


> Here's a few of mine:-
> 
> View attachment 288639
> View attachment 288640
> View attachment 288641



Wow two of my favourite pythons. How old are they? The Roughie is so cute


----------



## M.Carinata (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey RBB, the two GTP hatcho's are 5 months and 6months. They're aussies. And River (Roughie) would be 4 months


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 17, 2013)

tankslapt said:


> This is one from a pair of het darwins that I'm loving the patternless back-end on. And here is a super caramel jag that I picxked up from the VHS expo/QUOTE]
> Wow very nice snakes, I especially like the het darwin with the reduced pattern. I would really like to see progress photos as well if possible.


----------



## tankslapt (Apr 17, 2013)

Barrett said:


> Wow, that is one awesome darwin, looks half albino!


Yeah it would be nice if it stayed like that, but unfortunately it wont.


----------



## DarkApe (Apr 18, 2013)

here is a pic that sxr sent me of my new hatchie due to arrive next week


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (Apr 18, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> here is a pic that sxr sent me of my new hatchie due to arrive next week



hey amazing albino aye! how old though? gotta be a few months aye? cause the colour shows heaps! if its still really young i would love prigress pics! well i do eaither way cause that snake is killa!


----------



## DarkApe (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah mate its a few months old


----------



## Kurtis (Apr 18, 2013)

Is it a jag bigk?


----------



## CantBeatALBINOS (Apr 18, 2013)

BiGKeVsOnE said:


> Yeah mate its a few months old



thought so


----------



## DarkApe (Apr 18, 2013)

yeah albino rpm/jag


----------



## Jessie_James (Apr 18, 2013)

my albino Darwin from SXR and my jungle


----------



## dabigjhemzehh (Apr 20, 2013)

*bredli hatchling*

This is my bredli hatchling about 2 months old.


----------



## Shauno (Apr 20, 2013)

Some of my hatchlings from last season...


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Shauno said:


> Some of my hatchlings from last season...


 
wow, they look great! such a gorgeous little diamond aswell!


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Apr 24, 2013)

My little 100% HET male Darwin Carpet python. Born and bread here in Darwin. 

Exactly 6 months and 2 days at 68cm's nose to tail tip. Is this a good size or is he too small or large for a Darwin?


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> My little 100% HET male Darwin Carpet python. Born and bread here in Darwin.
> 
> Exactly 6 months and 2 days at 68cm's nose to tail tip. Is this a good size or is he too small or large for a Darwin?


 
was he in the middle of eating or is his throat normally like this, if this is normal he needs urgent veternairy assistance that could be something fatal! he doesn't look 70 odd cm's did you measure his last slough (shed)? all snakes grow at different rates depending on feeding but he sounds about right. what are you feeding him and how often?


----------



## Flangii (Apr 24, 2013)

My 4 month old baby Socrates


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 24, 2013)

My 21st Birthday present - Calias


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 24, 2013)

Calais* autocorrect strikes again!


----------



## rustys.reptiles (Apr 24, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> hatchy coastal i recieved tonight
> 
> View attachment 288244
> View attachment 288245
> ...


verry nice looking snake you have there


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 24, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> My little 100% HET male Darwin Carpet python. Born and bread here in Darwin.
> 
> Exactly 6 months and 2 days at 68cm's nose to tail tip. Is this a good size or is he too small or large for a Darwin?



As said already, the swollen throat is not normal and could very well be a fatal problem. 
It is probably a good idea to get to the vet ASAP. It could be a respiratory infection or even a abscess. 

I bought a hatchling Roughie that turned out to have a abscess in her tongue cavity. It swelled up very similar to yours.


----------



## insane1 (Apr 24, 2013)

*My Bredli hatchling "Zeus"*



My Bredli hatchling "Zeus"


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 24, 2013)

Tiny one...


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 24, 2013)

MissFuller said:


> Calais* autocorrect strikes again!



beautiful hatchling! love hatchling albinoes. 
as i just seen the posts made by you, I am watching storage wars and he finds a small wooden box with "calais" engraved on it:shock:


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 24, 2013)

Red-Ink said:


> Tiny one...



I love that small stripe at the end of the tail. That would be a good line to work on.


----------



## Pilchy (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is my new little hatchling


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Pilchy said:


> Here is my new little hatchling


Is this a tiger snake? It looks like a venomous.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Is this a tiger snake? It looks like a venomous.



yes that's a tiger snake (Notechis scutatus) and a very cool little elapid on that hand.


----------



## Jdawgg910 (Apr 24, 2013)

In that photo he hadn't eaten yet. (Feeding day was the next day.)

Feed him once a week on pinkie rats at the moment. When I measured him I measured him on a tape measure, not from his shed. His last shed was about 2 months ago now.

I'll definitely get it checked out, but he's been like that from the day he was born 6 months ago and eats, sheds, poops and behaves fine like my Children's did which does not have a throat like that.

When your snake had this issue was he eating, shedding a pooping normally too?


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 24, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> beautiful hatchling! love hatchling albinoes.
> as i just seen the posts made by you, I am watching storage wars and he finds a small wooden box with "calais" engraved on it:shock:



Oh thank you! I love her so much  she's even more special since my boyfriend and all my friends put the money in to pay for her  
Haha I love that show!


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 24, 2013)

MissFuller said:


> Oh thank you! I love her so much  she's even more special since my boyfriend and all my friends put the money in to pay for her
> Haha I love that show!



thats the way  i always look forward to birthdays or christmas for the new reptile or reptile accesories i get, straight after getting a reptile i plan my next reptile and learn as much as i can about them over that year. been planning on a south west carpet python (Morelia spilota imbricata) for a year or so and am getting a 2 year old female in a couple weeks from a mate  paying half/half with the rents over $400


----------



## MissFuller (Apr 24, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> thats the way  i always look forward to birthdays or christmas for the new reptile or reptile accesories i get, straight after getting a reptile i plan my next reptile and learn as much as i can about them over that year. been planning on a south west carpet python (Morelia spilota imbricata) for a year or so and am getting a 2 year old female in a couple weeks from a mate  paying half/half with the rents over $400



I've never gotten a reptile for my birthday so I was even more ecstatic lol  think that's the best way to go! One at a time 
Oh that's exciting!


----------



## nervous (Apr 24, 2013)

Here is 3 of mine...these are my reddest girls & best looking from my clutch! F1 & F4 are an AWESOME RED, F1 has very little black ATM, while F4 has more black coming through... I sold both of these but they are currently still in my possession.... I am really regretting selling F1! F3 is the one I decided to hold back due to her reduced / striping pattern... she is also a nice red, just not as red as the other 2.

F1: 


 
F3:



F4:


----------



## Red-Ink (Apr 24, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> I love that small stripe at the end of the tail. That would be a good line to work on.



This one is a display animal... I never even saw what it looked like until I picked it up from the airport and pulled him out of the bag lol.


----------



## Flangii (Apr 24, 2013)

It's so small but scary looking


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 24, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> yes that's a tiger snake (Notechis scutatus) and a very cool little elapid on that hand.



Close. It's Notechis ater. I have it's brother.


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Close. It's Notechis ater. I have it's brother.



right , they're eastern tiger snakes(West Aussie herper here)


----------



## Shay-Nik (Apr 24, 2013)

Heres my little 4 month old hatchie


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 24, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> right , they're eastern tiger snakes(West Aussie herper here)



Black tiger snakes mate


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Black tiger snakes mate


Isn't there only two types of tiger snakes?


----------



## bohdi13 (Apr 24, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Black tiger snakes mate



wow, i am sitting here looking like a tool on my own thread. Never even knew there was such a thing. Thanks mate  "learn something new everyday"


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Isn't there only two types of tiger snakes?



Yep, both can be found in both East and West


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 24, 2013)

bohdi13 said:


> wow, i am sitting here looking like a tool on my own thread. Never even knew there was such a thing. Thanks mate  "learn something new everyday"


You don't look like a tool for having a go and getting it wrong mate. If you argued the point when you are wrong that would make you a tool.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Yep, both can be found in both East and West


Are they both found in Tasmania? I have seen pictures of adult ones from there and they seem to have nice banding.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 24, 2013)

Ours are Tassie tigers


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Are they both found in Tasmania? I have seen pictures of adult ones from there and they seem to have nice banding.



Nope, scutatus are only found on the mainland


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 24, 2013)

Sssssnakeman seems to come across some really nice tiger snakes down in Tasmania.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Apr 24, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Sssssnakeman seems to come across some really nice tiger snakes down in Tasmania.



The nicest ones are in Tasmania.


----------



## RSPcrazy (Apr 25, 2013)

Jdawgg910 said:


> In that photo he hadn't eaten yet. (Feeding day was the next day.)
> 
> Feed him once a week on pinkie rats at the moment. When I measured him I measured him on a tape measure, not from his shed. His last shed was about 2 months ago now.
> 
> ...



Thats really odd if its been like that from day one. I would still get it looked at, because it could cause problems later on.

My Roughie was still eating and acting normal, but her throat just kept swelling. She did start to loose the use of her tongue in the later stages though.


----------



## xterra (Apr 26, 2013)

A couple of jungle hatchlings.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TheChondroCharm (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## bohdi13 (May 3, 2013)

xterra said:


> A couple of jungle hatchlings.
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



jungles have such an amazing colour variety, i would love to keep jungles!


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 3, 2013)

Found these


----------



## congo_python (May 3, 2013)

Some recent pick up's I bought.


----------



## Becca-Marie (May 4, 2013)

Wow what are they congo

Sent from my LG-P690f using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sel (May 4, 2013)

Very nice Stimmis @ Congo_Python


----------



## Sel (May 4, 2013)

Something different than snakes...




Some Beardies i bred the year before last.


----------



## Senator358 (May 4, 2013)

Striped jungle intergrade...














...and the new jag arriving soon


----------



## bohdi13 (May 4, 2013)

Sel said:


> Something different than snakes...
> 
> View attachment 289402
> 
> ...



hatchling beardies are the cutest!


----------



## RedFox (May 4, 2013)

Senator358 said:


> Striped jungle intergrade...



Very cute. I didn't realise there were many of these in captivity. What locality is it?


----------



## BloodRunsCold (May 4, 2013)

Pilchy said:


> Here is my new little hatchling


nice snake I love tigers


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 4, 2013)

Nilesh said:


> hatchy coastal i recieved tonight
> 
> View attachment 288244
> View attachment 288245
> ...


Are you a Lilliputian...


----------



## BloodRunsCold (May 5, 2013)

just a question if you will what does it take to get a venomous license, experience , breeder references , training just curious as there the most beautiful animals on earth some of our veno's and I believe it would be such a privilege to care and respect there excellence especially the tiger's my favourite don't be afraid to comment


----------



## Jdawgg910 (May 6, 2013)

So as some of you know my other Darwin unfortunately died. Here is my other Darwin hatchling I have left.


Took her out to let her climb the trees and play in the grass after she ate, hope the heat helps her digestion.


----------



## Trimeresurus (May 6, 2013)

BloodRunsCold said:


> just a question if you will what does it take to get a venomous license, experience , breeder references , training just curious as there the most beautiful animals on earth some of our veno's and I believe it would be such a privilege to care and respect there excellence especially the tiger's my favourite don't be afraid to comment



Depends what state you're in, not really familiar with other states but in Vic all you have to do is go through the long, hard process of paying $180 a year for an advanced license and you can keep elapids.


----------



## Barrett (May 7, 2013)

Picked up my new boy yesterday. He has some awesome orange and peaches colours and interesting patterning.


----------



## RedFox (May 7, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Depends what state you're in, not really familiar with other states but in Vic all you have to do is go through the long, hard process of paying $180 a year for an advanced license and you can keep elapids.



You forgot about the couple of sentences that have to be written to show the you know how to care for them. Lol. It's a really strict process.


----------



## Viking_Python (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Leasdraco (May 7, 2013)

Nice albinos VikingPython


----------



## BloodRunsCold (May 7, 2013)

Trimeresurus said:


> Depends what state you're in, not really familiar with other states but in Vic all you have to do is go through the long, hard process of paying $180 a year for an advanced license and you can keep elapids.



really im in n.s.w I got my advanced but im quite sure you have to go through more any way i'll have to look into it


----------



## zulu (May 8, 2013)

Hatchy albino from Ramsayi ( Mark and Pia) ,its from their high yellow line.


----------



## B_STATS (May 8, 2013)

The Tigers are SO cute but so dangerous


----------



## bohdi13 (Jun 3, 2013)

bump!


----------



## iamwilso (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's some pics of my tri colour blonde Mac only got her today so she's a bit snappy but that can be expected.

and you can see the Fri colour coming through









First python so hope you guys like I know I do.
Thanks Wilso

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Craigo (Jun 4, 2013)

Barrett said:


> I pick up this little guy at the end of the month (photo by Raptors Reptiles), Can't wait


Hey love the albino... Do they have more? If so Where who and how much?


----------



## Nicoleford26 (Jun 23, 2013)

*Gtp*

Hey, Iam just wondering if anyone has any green tree python hatchlings . Or no someone I could get a hold of for up coming hatchlings.


----------

